# 2008 Audi A3 Items for Sale - Floor Mats, Car Cover, Dension Bluetooth Module, Phone Dash Mount



## quattrocelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Ladies and Gentlemen,

I recently was rear ended in my 2008 Audi A3 (RIP). Wonderful little car. I have some items I'd like to sell. I can send pictures. I have:

- One set of factory fit black rubber floor mats. 
- One Dension GBL3AU2 BlueTooth adapter (with this you can stream music and make phone calls. I plugs into factory radio. No crazy wires to run. Plug and play. I'll include the radio removal keys to remove the radio. See link. 

http://enfigcarstereo.com/DENSION_GBL3AU2.html#

- One Panavise InDash Mount PART#: 75102-607 MFG: AUDI/VW . This is a mounting plate that pounts next to radio (uses a radio screw) and allows you to place your phone at an angle to you....looks factory, plus i have a universal phone holder to go with it. See link.

http://www.panaviseonline.com/Panavise_In_Dash_Audi_A3_06_12_A4_02_08_p/75102-607.htm

- One White A3 Car cover from Audi with A3 Logo (used only once)

Please make me an offer. I will ship at your cost. 
[email protected]


----------

